# NASA Plumbrook Achery Hunt 11-14-15



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Got picked for this hunt and it was for archery not gun. Had an awesome time and just a perfect day for hunting. Hats off to all the staff route drivers and ODNR well managed and ran. With that said I was done hunting by 1015 . We got dropped off in our sector by 730 and it was thick heavy brush and thickets. Not knowing the area you gota walk and use previous experience to lead you too a good spot to set up as we both hunted on the ground no stands. I just still hunted till about 810 when I stumbled upon a good opening with a freeway of deer trails on the edge of a brusy thicket. Cleared the ground and set up shop on my chair at about 820. I wasn't sitting more than a few mins and I heard a stick break. I stood up to the ready and scanned in the direction of the now brush moving. Out of no where pops out a set of good looking horns and there heading right toward me now at about 16 yards staring right at me. After what seemed to be a 5 min stare down . Suddenly Deer just puts its nose to the ground and moves behind a tree and steps out at 10 yards broadside I give em thee old wheeeeet he stops on a dime and the 2 blade rage hits the bullseye ! After slapping the tag on an About an hour later sitting in the same spot I heard crashing coming from the thicket out pops a smaller buck chasing 2 does about 65 yds out what a sight to experience. It wasn't to much longer I hear more crashing sounded like a fright train coming but this time coming right to me . Sure enough it was that same buck pushing those 2 does hard . One runs right pass me she wasn't stopping for nothing well here comes the other hog doe she ended up stopping right in front of me probably to catch her breath and to take a look back. I swear her Tounge was literally hanging to the ground. That was all the time I needed to put yet another rage on target ! That buck stopped and quickly continued chasing that now lone doe which ended up walking right by my hunting partner so did that buck well lets just say 3 deer down by 10 am ... What a wonderful morning and one I'll never forget !!!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Doesn't get any better than that! Congrats!


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great story
Glad you had some major success !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Good morning finding a well used trail on property you never.hunted.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Dirtyworm said:


> Got picked for this hunt and it was for archery not gun. Had an awesome time and just a perfect day for hunting. Hats off to all the staff route drivers and ODNR well managed and ran. With that said I was done hunting by 1015 . We got dropped off in our sector by 730 and it was thick heavy brush and thickets. Not knowing the area you gota walk and use previous experience to lead you too a good spot to set up as we both hunted on the ground no stands. I just still hunted till about 810 when I stumbled upon a good opening with a freeway of deer trails on the edge of a brusy thicket. Cleared the ground and set up shop on my chair at about 820. I wasn't sitting more than a few mins and I heard a stick break. I stood up to the ready and scanned in the direction of the now brush moving. Out of no where pops out a set of good looking horns and there heading right toward me now at about 16 yards staring right at me. After what seemed to be a 5 min stare down . Suddenly Deer just puts its nose to the ground and moves behind a tree and steps out at 10 yards broadside I give em thee old wheeeeet he stops on a dime and the 2 blade rage hits the bullseye ! After slapping the tag on an About an hour later sitting in the same spot I heard crashing coming from the thicket out pops a smaller buck chasing 2 does about 65 yds out what a sight to experience. It wasn't to much longer I hear more crashing sounded like a fright train coming but this time coming right to me . Sure enough it was that same buck pushing those 2 does hard . One runs right pass me she wasn't stopping for nothing well here comes the other hog doe she ended up stopping right in front of me probably to catch her breath and to take a look back. I swear her Tounge was literally hanging to the ground. That was all the time I needed to put yet another rage on target ! That buck stopped and quickly continued chasing that now lone doe which ended up walking right by my hunting partner so did that buck well lets just say 3 deer down by 10 am ... What a wonderful morning and one I'll never forget !!!!


Those Rage do a heck of a job!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Daughter has a muzzle loader hunt at Plumbrook mid January. Hope there are some bucks left.


----------

